# We're here!!!



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello all

Well here we are - week one of our 2 month 'try before you buy (or rent)' in Mallorca. Just settling in to our base which is just outside Inca.

When we originally planned this trip our intention was to get bank accounts and NIE's sorted now, with a view to completing formalities when we eventually move (hopefully next year when I will be a UK pensioner and can take advantage of the S1). However given the changes re residency requirements, renewal of non-resident NIE's etc, that have taken place since we started planning, we're now thinking that it makes more sense to do it all when we finally move & get NIE's sorted along with residencia. Does anyone see a major flaw in this plan?

All advice welcome - thanks


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

callie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well here we are - week one of our 2 month 'try before you buy (or rent)' in Mallorca. Just settling in to our base which is just outside Inca.
> 
> ...


If you are only here for two months sit back relax enjoy treat it like an extended holiday, see if you like it, worry about all the other stuff when you move permanently:clap2: welcome


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

callie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well here we are - week one of our 2 month 'try before you buy (or rent)' in Mallorca. Just settling in to our base which is just outside Inca.
> 
> ...


as wiggy says - if you're only here for 2 months then you don't have to do anything paperwork-wise - you're 'officially' on holiday - just enjoy it :clap2:


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

One flaw in the answers so far is that you will have no idea of the bureaucracy that is Spain. So I would suggest one day getting your NIE !!! (Good Luck . you will need it) 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> One flaw in the answers so far is that you will have no idea of the bureaucracy that is Spain. So I would suggest one day getting your NIE !!! (Good Luck . you will need it)
> 
> Davexf


what's the point??

if/when they move here they'll have to register as resident then -& the NIE is issued at the same time


----------



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> what's the point??
> 
> if/when they move here they'll have to register as resident then -& the NIE is issued at the same time


That's what I was thinking - rather than transferring a non-resident NIE to a resident one, do it all in one go when we tackle the residency requirements at the time we move - and let's face it no-one can tell what they might be by then


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wiggytheone said:


> If you are only here for two months sit back relax enjoy treat it like an extended holiday, see if you like it, worry about all the other stuff when you move permanently:clap2: welcome


I know what you mean about relaxing, but I think they should spend time doiing a lot of everyday things like cooking, shopping, finding out where the local clinic/ hospital/ town centre car park/ café is so that they find out what it's like to live in a place rather than be on holiday in it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I know what you mean about relaxing, but I think they should spend time doiing a lot of everyday things like cooking, shopping, finding out where the local clinic/ hospital/ town centre car park/ café is so that they find out what it's like to live in a place rather than be on holiday in it.


yes, good point 


still no need to worry about doing any paperwork though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, good point
> 
> 
> still no need to worry about doing any paperwork though


No, I wouldn't have thought so


----------



## callie (Jun 15, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I know what you mean about relaxing, but I think they should spend time doiing a lot of everyday things like cooking, shopping, finding out where the local clinic/ hospital/ town centre car park/ café is so that they find out what it's like to live in a place rather than be on holiday in it.




Yes - that's exactly what we're doing - deliberately not eating out all the time, doing comparison shops and trying to live as if we had actually moved. We've even done meter readings and got the people who we're renting from to bill us for the power that we use so we can compare that cost. So I think we're trying to do this with as level-heads as possible - the reason for coming at this time of year was to experience some of the lesss clement weather.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

callie said:


> Yes - that's exactly what we're doing - deliberately not eating out all the time, doing comparison shops and trying to live as if we had actually moved. We've even done meter readings and got the people who we're renting from to bill us for the power that we use so we can compare that cost. So I think we're trying to do this with as level-heads as possible - the reason for coming at this time of year was to experience some of the lesss clement weather.


Well I think that's a good idea!!
Majorca can have some very inclement weather judging by the weather forecasts


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> One flaw in the answers so far is that you will have no idea of the bureaucracy that is Spain. So I would suggest one day getting your NIE !!! (Good Luck . you will need it)
> 
> Davexf


Not always the case, Dave...Took us just over an hour. Couldn't have been simpler. 
No gestor needed, just the necessary documents.
Same with registering on the padron. Took about ten minutes at our local Tenencia in the village. 
If you have all the photos, photocopies and original documents you need, there should be no problem. 
Same with changing my UK for Spanish driving licence and registering with the Seg. Soc. for health care.

If you want to know what 'bureaucracy' is really like, try doing all these things in Poland, the Czech Republic and Russia....
Things aren't always that straightforward in the UK either when dealing with the DVLA, HMRC or any Government Department, especially if you are dealing with them on a business level.

I'm sure some people experience frustration with getting things done here in Spain but it's not the same everywhere or with everyone.

Imagine a non-English-speaking person doing these things in the UK. I would hazard a guess that there's a shortage of fluent Spanish speakers in the DWP office in Warrington or Southend....


----------

